# Help with a 1953 spitfire



## randallace (May 7, 2018)

Hi guys - picked up this 1953 spitfire badged Schwinn - not sure what I have - kinda looks like the spitfire model - but kinda not - opinions ? Help ? What’s all missing ? Is it a deluxe ? Has a different paint job than the 1953 catalog shows ? And oddity ?


----------



## randallace (May 7, 2018)

Condition is there - must have been stored in a basement all its life - tires have little to no dry rot


----------



## randallace (May 7, 2018)

No horn in the tank and tank has Schwinn design but no Schwinn name -  could this be a contract bike for a chain retailer ? If so more information would be great


----------



## randallace (May 7, 2018)

randallace said:


> Condition is there - must have been stored in a basement all its life - tires have little to no dry rot



It’s wearing BF Goodrich tires - could they be original ?


----------



## randallace (May 7, 2018)

randallace said:


> It’s wearing BF Goodrich tires - could they be original ?



As bolts


----------



## randallace (May 7, 2018)

This looks close to me
- 1953


----------



## GTs58 (May 7, 2018)

I see marks where a rear carrier may have been attached. I'm all in for a Deluxe Spitfire, model D75. Tank with no horn. What's weird is the catalog pictures and description don't mention a horn or depict a horn, but on the price sheet it says tank and horn. Oooops.


----------



## randallace (May 8, 2018)

Which light and rack  am I looking for  ? Gonna complete this old girl for sure .....think those tires are original ?


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2018)

randallace said:


> Which light and rack  am I looking for  ? Gonna complete this old girl for sure .....think those tires are original ?



Here's a 1953 boys Spitfire that a member here sold. The components you're looking for should be the same.


----------



## randallace (Jul 12, 2018)

So the spitfire badge is correct ?  And idea on production numbers on this model ?


----------



## randallace (Jul 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a 1953 boys Spitfire that a member here sold. The components you're looking for should be the same.
> 
> View attachment 803812



Thanks


----------



## randallace (Jul 12, 2018)

9 hole rack then ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2018)

randallace said:


> So the spitfire badge is correct ?  And idea on production numbers on this model ?



Schwinn or any other Mfr for that matter didn't keep production numbers on models just overall production. I believe tires are likely original. I'd try some Goo Gone or something to try and get rid of the remnants of that bumper sticker that was on the guard and then a good cleaning and service. As far as the light and rack goes if this is a keeper then I'd get them. If not then don't spend the money because the cost of them will be close to the value of the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## randallace (Jul 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Schwinn or any other Mfr for that matter didn't keep production numbers on models just overall production. I believe tires are likely original. I'd try some Goo Gone or something to try and get rid of the remnants of that bumper sticker that was on the guard and then a good cleaning and service. As far as the light and rack goes if this is a keeper then I'd get them. If not then don't spend the money because the cost of them will be close to the value of the bike. V/r Shawn



It’s a keeper


----------

